

How to convert a Facebook page into a mobile chat app using Ionic and Socket.io? - herve76
http://jsapp.me/#jspager

======
vreavie
Great idea. I am interested in more info on your services too for an app I may
develop...we should talk.

~~~
herve76
Thanks. We can talk at any time.

------
elionchin
Great approach.

------
romful
Nice code !

------
Mandychou259
Great

------
aschumm
:)

------
delpueblo
nice !!

------
marcus23
slick

